# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Traveling Tips

## anthonysmith

1. Make your hotel reservations in advance, especially if you are visiting a place in peak season. You dont want to be caught without a roof over your head!
2. Keep track of the weather at your destination and be prepared, especially if you are going to a hurricane prone area.
3. To prevent the swelling of feet as is wont to happen on long flights, walk in the aisle at intervals and try not to take off your shoes.
4. When making flight reservation, remember to request for special meals if you have any food restrictions.
5. travel insurance is necessary because it will help financially at uncertain event.
Don't forget your medicine.
6. Make sure you have a signed, valid passport, and a visa, if required, and fill in the emergency information page of your passport.

----------


## jasikamarshel

Don't Take a Vacation From Health,the stress and excitement of travel can make you more likely to get sick, but if you follow a few simple tips, you're more likely to stay healthy throughout your trip — and your trip will definitely be more enjoyable. The good news is that as a teen, your immune system is as strong as an adult's, but lack of sleep and a poor diet can make it easier for you to become sick,Altitude sickness is caused by dry air, a decrease in oxygen, and low barometric pressure when you travel to a higher altitude than you're used to. As a result, you may have problems, such as headaches, dehydration, and shortness of breath,and take a minimum luggage and needed things with you and you go with children then keep a foods,water and some blankets or play items with you this are the things is a.

----------


## kevinfutures

It  is really very good and helpful information that you have provided here.A fun trip might be defined as being smooth and less eventful for everyone involved. I hope that many people will really like these information.

----------


## qualitycoupons

Good tips. Thanks!

----------


## rebeccadumaguin

The information and tips are very important for the travelers .. Thanks for those Ideal tips you have

----------


## alanrogers

Before travel make sure about airlines ticket confirmation. First get all the details of hotels and safe residence area of country in which you are traveling. When you are traveling alone always inform your friend or your family member about where you are stayed or if you are going to other place.

----------


## alonzamiller

A comprehensive guide of the best travel tips that will help you plan the perfect vacation. Travel secrets revealed, hot tips, travel how-to, travel guides etc. 
Be smart, know the tricks for the perfect trip.

Find out what the airlines don't want you to know! Little known tips that will save you both time and money. A must read for all airplane travelers ...

Planning a romantic getaway for your honeymoon? These travel tips will help you get that perfect honeymoon you always dreamed about...

Adventure travel: dense and lush rainforests, sparkling seashores, great waterfalls, pristine landscapes, whitewater rafting - hot destinations.

Tips on how to get on that dream boat for a perfect cruise. Most romantic and relaxing.

----------


## jakehurley

Traveling should be fun, no matter whether you are traveling for business or pleasure, you need to make the most out of your trip.

----------


## pintoo

Don't Take a Vacation From Health
The stress and excitement of travel can make you more likely to get sick, but if you follow a few simple tips, you're more likely to stay healthy throughout your trip  and your trip will definitely be more enjoyable. The good news is that as a teen, your immune system is as strong as an adult's, but lack of sleep and a poor diet can make it easier for you to become sick.

The first thing you should do if you're heading overseas is to find out what kinds of vaccinations you'll need in advance because different countries have different requirements. In the United States, contact your doctor or the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) for a list of necessary vaccinations. You'll want to allow plenty of time for this step in case you need to get vaccines that require more than one dose.

Common Travel Troubles
Three of the most common health problems that you may experience when traveling are jet lag, altitude sickness, and diarrhea. When you fly across time zones, the differing amounts of light can change your internal body clock, resulting in a condition known as jet lag. Jet lag may cause some symptoms that are bummers on a fun trip, including upset stomach, insomnia, and tiredness.

----------


## drmover

Whether you are traveling or moving one place to another the most important things to be considered is to choose the right place and to pack things properly. Also one should never forget the importance of planning things before.

----------


## Jacksalvator

Thanks for this amazing Tips

----------

